# Has the Look 486 been dropped for 08?



## Richieg (Sep 16, 2006)

I didn't see the 486 in the 2008 line up. I'm assuming it's been dropped for 2008? 

Thanks,

Richie


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*586*



Richieg said:


> I didn't see the 486 in the 2008 line up. I'm assuming it's been dropped for 2008?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Richie


Yes. The 586 is the monocoque frame in the lineup for 08. They claim 940 grams including an integrated uncut seat mast. Look International....


----------

